# Archery League



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

I am looking to join a competitive archery league. I have looked into the Flint Bowmen, but after I tried to contact them a couple weeks ago and didn't hear back I kinda forgot. 

Does anyone know of a good competitive archery league, some place where a beginner can go and be welcome and have some fun? I am living in Fenton but I will drive a little ways to have some fun.
:sad:


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Red Oaks


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

waterwolfhunter said:


> Red Oaks


I thought they went under years ago? That place was VERY cool, used to stop in pretty regular.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

k2mattin said:


> I am looking to join a competitive archery league. I have looked into the Flint Bowmen, but after I tried to contact them a couple weeks ago and didn't hear back I kinda forgot.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good competitive archery league, some place where a beginner can go and be welcome and have some fun? I am living in Fenton but I will drive a little ways to have some fun.
> :sad:


www.flintbowmen.com

I can get you the numbers for people that can get you information...I'm just a member there, not a salesman.

I know the leagues start up the first week of January. Last I looked the Thursday evening league was beyond full with a waiting list.

Wednesday night 5 spot had some openings. Monday morning also, but not many. They have an indoor 3D again...Tuesdays (?) I believe.

The linky above has the times and what not on it. You do not have to be a member to shoot leagues.


----------



## gryfox00 (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't know if Midthumb Bowmen is in your neighborhood, but our indoord 450 just started, you can make up missed week, and our 3d leagues start next month. check us out on facebook


----------



## notractor (Jul 23, 2005)

Livingston county conservation club has spots left for Friday night league don't have to be a member


----------

